
Ethical Autonomous Vehicles – ethical reasoning for driveless systems - bryanrasmussen
http://www.creativeapplications.net/unity-3d/ethical-autonomous-vehicles-complexities-of-moral-and-ethical-reasoning-for-driveless-systems/
======
badrabbit
Can't you use the same argument for robot soldiers? They will stick to rules
of engagement and less people will die.

The question with cars and robot soldiers is how comfortable will society be
with machines causing human death. Even if overall human death is reduced.

Also,what about accountability? Who would I press charges against if a self
driving car chose to save a stranger but kill a loved one? For a human
driver,neglect and responsible driving can be measured. But for a machine,the
only blame I can place is with a megacorp and their lawyer army for training
the ML algorithm that caused loss of a loved one (or loss of a limb)

